# I am now hooked on Fatties (Q-View)



## jdboes (Mar 14, 2012)

After seeing a few of these on the forum I decided it was time to give one a shot. Holy Cow MIND BLOWN!

I started with a one pound chub of Jimmy Dean sausage rolled it out and added marinara, mozzarella, and pepperoni. 






































It turned out great and didn't last very long.  I have come up with a few ideas for the next one maybe try the cheese burger one I saw on another thread here this weekend.

Thanks for Looking.


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks great ! Thumbs Up


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks great! They are addicting, so pace yourself!


----------



## osbjdawg (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## markk (Mar 17, 2012)

Always wanted to try a fatty. So many things to smoke so few weekends to do it all


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like it turned out great


----------



## capntrip (Mar 17, 2012)

nice looking fattie I am doing a couple tomorrow along with some st louis ribs


----------

